# Safari: empêcher apparition menu Favoris/Historique.. gauche de l'écran



## r0main.g (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai du mal a expliquer dans le titre ce qui me dérange mais voici mon "problème".

Depuis El Capitain, en surfant sur Safari j'ai la partie gauche de mon bord de l'écran qui est passé en actif et me présente à chaque fois que je touche cette partie gauche une fenêtre avec mes favoris/historiques/liste de lecture alors que je ne veux pas que cela s'active !

Pourriez vous m'indiquer comment supprimer cela ? 

merci bcp

Romain GUIDOT


----------



## r0main.g (22 Octobre 2015)

Personne ?


----------



## PratX (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir Romain,

La barre latérale ne s'affiche automatiquement que lorsque Safari est en mode plein écran. En quittant ce mode celle-ci n'apparait plus lorsque le pointeur vient toucher le bord gauche de l'écran. Sauf erreur il ne me semble pas que l'on puisse modifier ce type de fonctionnement.


----------



## r0main.g (23 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci beaucoup pour votre retour ! Ça m'énerve car je l'utilise tout le temps en plein écran Safari et avant je n'avais pas ce volet qui s'ouvrait.... Vraiment dommage !


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2015)

Ah bon, moi je trouve ça très pratique étant donné qu'en mode plein écran n'apparait pas la barre de menu, il fallait bien trouver un artifice pour accéder aux signets. D'ailleurs c'était aussi une option sous Opera. Et non, il n'y a pas de possibilité de cacher cette apparition.


----------



## corinned (23 Octobre 2015)

Meme avis que locke , je ne vois pas la gêne .


----------



## corinned (23 Octobre 2015)

Et pour une fois qu'elle fonctionne bien cette barre latérale , je me rappelle que sous yosemite , son apparition était saccadée .


----------



## Davit1093 (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, je viens de faire la mise à jour et j'ai exactement le même soucis. 
Ayant un MacBook Pro 13" je suis toujours obligé de l'utiliser en plein écran, et ma souris glisse tout le temps vers la gauche, bref j'ai c'est grosse barre qui apparait de manière intempestive et rend le surf sur un MacbookPro à 1500euros extrêmement agaçant. Je trouve ça totalement inadmissible qu'on ne permette même pas à l'utilisateur de le désactiver. 

La seule chose que j'ai trouvé c'est: mettre le dock sur le côté gauche, ça désactive la fonction...mais on a le dock qui s'affiche quand même donc aucun moyen de le désactiver. 

Des solutions? un autre navigateur aussi agréable (avant la maj) que safari? Faire pression sur Apple pour une mise à jour? merci de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Tu peux tenter ta chance avec firefox.

@+


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2015)

Aucun rapport avec le prix du MacBook Pro..... C'est le comportement de Safari qui, elle, est une application diffusée gratuitement par Apple. 

Je comprends que l'on puisse ne pas aimer ce comportement (moi je n'utilise pas Safari en plein écran preferant de loin l'interface en mode fenêtré), mais dans ce cas, il faut tester d'autres navigateurs (Firefox, opéra, Chrome, iCab, ....). Le choix est large!


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2015)

Davit1093 a dit:


> Faire pression sur Apple pour une mise à jour? merci de votre aide.


Tu es un plaisantin, cette fonction est tout à fait normale dès l'instant ou tu caches la Barre de menu. Sinon, tu fais comment pour avoir accès à tes favoris ?

Et être plein écran pour cacher la douzaine de pixels de la Barre de menu, ben je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## KenzaBnkb (25 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir, désolée de la réponse tardive, je viens tout juste de m'inscrire et tomber sur ce problème. Pour cela il suffit d'aller dans présentation, puis masquer la barre latérale, celle-ci apparaîtra seulement lorsque vous glisserez votre souris sur la gauche et ne sera pas constamment présente. Encore désolée pour la réponse tardive..
Bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2017)

KenzaBnkb a dit:


> Pour cela il suffit d'aller dans présentation, puis masquer la barre latérale, celle-ci apparaîtra seulement lorsque vous glisserez votre souris sur la gauche et ne sera pas constamment présente.


Négatif, ça ne fonctionne que SI Safari est en mode plein écran.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2017)

KenzaBnkb a dit:


> Bonsoir, désolée de la réponse tardive, je viens tout juste de m'inscrire et tomber sur ce problème. Pour cela il suffit d'aller dans présentation, puis masquer la barre latérale, celle-ci apparaîtra seulement lorsque vous glisserez votre souris sur la gauche et ne sera pas constamment présente. Encore désolée pour la réponse tardive..
> Bonne soirée



Oui et c'est exactement le comportement que regrettait romain.g en ... 2015.
Donc rien de nouveau pour lui 2 ans après!


----------



## lolipale (26 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Méthode de contournement : Mettre le dock coté gauche.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juillet 2017)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Méthode de contournement : Mettre le dock coté gauche.



????
Du coup en approchant la souris on a à la fois les favoris et le dock qui réapparaissent à l'écran j'imagine....


----------



## lolipale (26 Juillet 2017)

Essayez ! Vous verrez. En tous cas, ça marche sur Safari, plein écran sous Sierra 10.12.6.
Vive les développeurs Apple ... Avec eux, on est toujours surpris


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2017)

Oui mais, pas avec le Dock en masquage automatique mais comme je le mentionne en réponse #13.


----------



## KenzaBnkb (26 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, ça ne fonctionne que SI Safari est en mode plein écran.


Bah écoute moi ça fonctionne même sans que cela soit en plein écran


----------



## KenzaBnkb (26 Juillet 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui et c'est exactement le comportement que regrettait romain.g en ... 2015.
> Donc rien de nouveau pour lui 2 ans après!


Ouais bah désolée je viens de découvrir ces forum


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2017)

KenzaBnkb a dit:


> Bah écoute moi ça fonctionne même sans que cela soit en plein écran


Ben non.


----------



## Indepadib (28 Décembre 2017)

Bon bref y’a en haut près des deux touches pour précédent ou suivant y’a juste après un ptit carré qui est personnaliser la barre d’outils si t’appuies deux fois y’a plus de liste de lecture ou favoris


----------



## Charly06 (1 Mars 2018)

Puisqu’on parle de la barre latérale, moi, j’ai un autre problème :

- les signets supprimés réapparaissent à la réouverture de Safari ou parfois même après une mise en veille de l’iMac. Mieux, ils se dupliquent tout seuls ! 

(Safari version 11.0.3 sous High Sierra)


----------



## usurp (1 Mars 2018)

Charly06 a dit:


> Puisqu’on parle de la barre latérale, moi, j’ai un autre problème :
> 
> - les signets supprimés réapparaissent à la réouverture de Safari ou parfois même après une mise en veille de l’iMac. Mieux, ils se dupliquent tout seuls !
> 
> (Safari version 11.0.3 sous High Sierra)



Une synchro avec iCloud ?


----------



## Charly06 (1 Mars 2018)

Non, pas de synchro iCloud. Seul Calendrier est synchronisé.

Mais ta question m’a mis la puce à l’oreille. Car, lorsque j’ouvre une cession iCloud, toutes les applications apparaissent cochées par défaut.

Et, aussi sec, les vieux signets réintègrent la barre latérale. Je viens d'en faire l’expérience à l’instant.

N’y a-t-il pas un moyen de fixer les options de synchronisation dans iCloud ?


----------



## usurp (2 Mars 2018)

Charly06 a dit:


> Non, pas de synchro iCloud. Seul Calendrier est synchronisé.
> 
> Mais ta question m’a mis la puce à l’oreille. Car, lorsque j’ouvre une cession iCloud, toutes les applications apparaissent cochées par défaut.
> 
> ...



Dans préférence système/iCloud tu ne peux pas décocher ce que tu ne veux pas synchro ?


----------



## Charly06 (2 Mars 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Dans préférence système/iCloud tu ne peux pas décocher ce que tu ne veux pas synchro ?



Certes. Mais _Préférences système / iCloud / saisie des identifiants_ ouvre une session qui affiche systématiquement la totalité des applications synchronisés. Avec, dans la foulée, la réinsertion des signets précédemment éliminés dans Safari. D’où ma question : y a-t-il un moyen d'éviter ce désagrément en fixant ces réglages ?
Peut-être faut-il vider le cloud des vieilles sauvegardes ? Si c’est faisable…


----------



## uill (20 Janvier 2020)

KenzaBnkb a dit:


> Ouais bah désolée je viens de découvrir ces forum


Bonjour,
J'ai testé la solution préconisée par lolipale, c'est en effet surprenant: la barre latérale des favoris n'apparaît plus (super!). Le dock n'apparaît que si le mouvement de souris se fait lentement. Si on approche rapidement, rien n'apparait.  Donc, cela règle le problème des ouvertures d'infos latérales intempestives. Merci lolipale!


----------



## drakuku (19 Décembre 2021)

Allez dans "présentation" et "masquer la barre latérale"


----------

